
List of important publications in computer science - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_important_publications_in_computer_science
======
godelmachine
TL;DR -

This is a list of important publications in computer science, organized by
field.

Some reasons why a particular publication might be regarded as important:

1) Topic creator – A publication that created a new topic

2) Breakthrough – A publication that changed scientific knowledge
significantly

3) Influence – A publication which has significantly influenced the world or
has had a massive impact on the teaching of computer science.

